# Help with some leaves curlin up and some curling down.



## old blue (Aug 10, 2008)

I made a post a few days ago wondering if my clone went hermie and then figured out she didn't.  Well the same plant is really yellowing on some leaves, and her upper leaves are curling up, while her lower leaves are drooping and curling down! What could this be from? She's in a dwc hydro w/ aero misters on 15min/2 hrs. Could this be that the misters are overwatering her, or is it a deficiency?  I just sprayed her foliarly with a lil epsom solution thinking it may be a mag def, that's why she looks wet. she's been in flower for 3 weeks now and i have the ph at 5.7 while raising ppm this past wk to 310-320 with floranova bloom and a lil liquid karma.  So i doubt i'm burning her.  And she's under a cooltubed 400hps with 30% blue added, and the temp at her top is just under 90* or lower. Please help.  Here are a few pics.  Btw, her buds are coming along nicely.  The last pic is a bagseed i threw in flower right from sprouting, just to see what'll happen. ;-)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 10, 2008)

well... that looks like light burn to me on top... try putting your hand right above the plant and have a feel. What r the temps like in the grow in general? the temp of your resevoir?


----------



## massproducer (Aug 11, 2008)

Your temps are way too high for dwc, you need to get your temps more in the range of the low 70's.  Even the low 80's will cause root rot very, very quick.  Your roots are also probably now recieving enough Dissolved oxygen as well because of the root zone temp


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

your not cooling it right thats for sure i have a 600 watt hps in a 2ft by 6 ft by 8 ft and with no window ac unit just my 2 250 intake outtake fans with the room completely concealed my temps ddint break 87.00 thats with normal reflector not aircooed. now with window unit i got it 10 degrees colder, i can help you out on the hydro part yet though. goodluck.


----------



## old blue (Aug 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> well... that looks like light burn to me on top... try putting your hand right above the plant and have a feel. What r the temps like in the grow in general? the temp of your resevoir?



I just raised the cooltube from 3-4" above the top, to 6-8" above.  and even at 3-4, when i put my hand on top of her, the back of my hand was warm, but not burning.  Like i said above, the temps at her top was between 85-90 when the lights on, and 70-75 when lights are off.  And unfortunately, the growbox temps fluctuate depending on when the central air kicks on, cause it's in the hot attic, but vented to the central ac. And i have no idea what the res temp is, except if u put ur hand in the water, it's cool to the touch.


----------



## old blue (Aug 11, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Your temps are way too high for dwc, you need to get your temps more in the range of the low 70's.  Even the low 80's will cause root rot very, very quick.  Your roots are also probably now recieving enough Dissolved oxygen as well because of the root zone temp



Like i mentioned above, there isn't much i can do about the high temps. It's in the attic, vented to central ac, and it goes up and down, when the ac kicks on and off.  I don't know what ese i can do about that. :-/


----------



## massproducer (Aug 11, 2008)

what type of fan are you using with your cool tube?


----------



## massproducer (Aug 11, 2008)

basically if you can not maintain atleast 75 - 80 F, you are going to have to adapt your system to one that can tolerate higher temps, something like Ebb & Flow or a drip.  Basically your roots can not sit in your nute solution at those temps.  The reason that growing in a DWC system is so effective is because of the dissolved oxygen


----------



## old blue (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> your not cooling it right thats for sure i have a 600 watt hps in a 2ft by 6 ft by 8 ft and with no window ac unit just my 2 250 intake outtake fans with the room completely concealed my temps ddint break 87.00 thats with normal reflector not aircooed. now with window unit i got it 10 degrees colder, i can help you out on the hydro part yet though. goodluck.



If i have to, i may have to bring the whole setup down out of the attic, and into my 2x5x8 spare bedroom closet.  I was trying to get around doing that, to keep it completely out of the way and concealed, but if this is gonna ruin my plant, i'll have to.


----------



## old blue (Aug 11, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> what type of fan are you using with your cool tube?



I have it setup like this.  i have a low intake, ducted directly to the central ac, blowing right into my box, and have a small oscillating fan right in front of the hole, to blow cool air over my plants. And i have one end of the cool tube open, to suck the air thru the tube, cooling the light, and exhausting out of the box, being sucked out by a 590cfm fan/carbon scrubber combo.  The problem with the temps are due to it being in the attic and ducted to the central air. When the main thermo kicks on, the temps are fine, but when they kick off, the heat rises to sometimes 91 0r 92* at the top of the plants.


----------



## old blue (Aug 11, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> basically if you can not maintain atleast 75 - 80 F, you are going to have to adapt your system to one that can tolerate higher temps, something like Ebb & Flow or a drip.  Basically your roots can not sit in your nute solution at those temps.  The reason that growing in a DWC system is so effective is because of the dissolved oxygen



The roots are growing like crazy and look healthy tho.  I have 8-9 gals in my res, and have a big air pump with 3 10" air stones, so the water is very oxygenated. Maybe i should drop the aero misters back to like 15 mins/ 3-4 hrs to keep the res temps a lil cooler?


----------



## old blue (Aug 11, 2008)

I just noticed this morning that the roots right under the netpot are slightly brownish, which i'm guessing is root rot. And the leaves still haven't corrected themselves, after spraying with epsom, so i take it its not a mag def. So i emptied the res and cleaned it out, and then filled it back up with straight distilled water to flush out any nuts that may be burning it as well.  I also raised the light to about 10" away from the tops(top temps were 91* at around 7"away this morn), and reset the mister timers to only come on for 15 mins every 3hrs when lights are on, and 15 every 4hrs when lights are off.  Hopefully this will help water temps stay lower.  What is the ideal water temps i want? I'll be buying a water thermo today to keep up with it.  Btw, for the 12hrs when lights are out, it stays a consistant 71-72* in the box, it just spikes when light comes on.

When lights come on at 9pm, i'll take pics of the roots, so u guys can help see if it is root rot.


----------



## old blue (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, well i solved my heat problem in my attic cab.  Stupid me never thought to turn my home thermostats fan to ON instead of AUTO!!! lol. As soon as i turned it to ON, the temps at the tops leveled out to a consistent 81-83*, and now has more constant airflow.  Hopefully this will help the stress. I also flushed my system this morning, and ran it all day with just distilled water in the res, til my lights came on tonight, and i added a lil floranova GROW nutes(up to 240ppm), to give her a lil boost of N.  I read this may help get rid of the yellowing.


----------



## old blue (Aug 28, 2008)

It's been about 17 days since i posted the first pics, so i thought i'd post an update to see what u guys think. My clone is producing fair size full sticky buds all over, but on the bottom til bout 2/3 way up, looks like the leaves are burning. But heres the catcher, the 2 bagseed plants and single lowryder seedling are doing fine in the same 430ppm floranova bloom, liquid karma, carboload solution. So, what gives??? if it was being nute burned, wouldn't they ALL be gettin burned? I would think the younger plants would actually get burned sooner than a flowering adult. But i'm new to this all. ;-) here are some pic to see the damage.  Btw, i just did a flush a few days ago, leaving just distilled water for 24hrs, then put in 300ppm solution the for a day, then upped to 430ppm yesterday, and the 2 small plants TOOK OFF over an inch a day.  Before the flush, the highest ppm i have the res was 550.

Btw, she's been in flower for 5 weeks this sunday. Her trichs are 75% cloudy now, so i'm wondering if i should just cut her in a few days?


----------



## old blue (Aug 30, 2008)

Is there any way this plant can be almost ready to harvest, being only 5 weeks into flowering? It seems like it budded rather fast(less than a week into flowering). I bought a radio shack 60x mic and all the trichs are cloudy now and the leaves are drying up and crumbling, altho the other plants in the same res are perfectly fine. :-/


----------

